# Polio



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As if the poor in this country don't have enough problems 
An emergency polio vaccination programme is to be carried out in the Egyptian capital, Cairo, after samples of the virus were found in sewage.

The World Health Organisation (WHO) says the strain of virus matches one found in southern Pakistan.

No-one in Cairo has shown any symptoms of the disease and there have been no cases of polio in Egypt since 2004.

An anti-polio drive in Pakistan was suspended last month after nine workers were killed by suspected militants.

There has been a huge effort to eradicate polio from the three countries where it is still endemic - Afghanistan, Nigeria and Pakistan.

The WHO said that samples of sewage in the Dar Es Salaam and Ezbet Hagana areas of Cairo was found to contain a strain of the virus also found in the city of Sukkur, south Pakistan.

The virus was discovered during a routine survey.


Polio killings a major setback
Health officials say the virus was either brought by a Pakistani or an Egyptian who had recently visited Pakistan.

I thought it was heartening to see that they do test the water.:clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> As if the poor in this country don't have enough problems
> An emergency polio vaccination programme is to be carried out in the Egyptian capital, Cairo, after samples of the virus were found in sewage.
> 
> The World Health Organisation (WHO) says the strain of virus matches one found in southern Pakistan.
> ...


Yes, my first thought was "wow, they test the sewage waters??!!" and then I thought, maybe they don't and they actually have detected cases of polio but don't want to say it (bad PR).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Yes, my first thought was "wow, they test the sewage waters??!!" and then I thought, maybe they don't and they actually have detected cases of polio but don't want to say it (bad PR).





No lets go with they test the water


----------

